# Scott/John Deere 25.54 Mower parts



## PJ161 (Sep 12, 2016)

We have a Scott/John Deere 25/54 mower, I am trying to find where the main double drive pulley or it's bearings can be bought. I've looked on many different sites and have found every part but the main drive pulley. It's a stacked pulley with one setting approximately 4 inches above the other. I could press the bearings in if I could find them and would buy the complete assembly if I had to, but that part seems to be like hens teeth! Any clues? I haven't went to the dealer yet as it's a 50 mile trip, reason I'm trying to get one on the net. PJ


----------



## Guest (Aug 19, 2018)

Would it be worth calling the dealer parts desk? They might overnight it to you?


----------



## PJ161 (Sep 12, 2016)

I'm going to call them tomorrow and see if they have one in stock. It's unusual as the parts book I have for the mower shows every part on it and part numbers with the exception of that pulley and as usual it has no grease fittings, built with sealed bearings. If worse comes worse, I'll press the bearings out and see if Timkin has them in the proper size. The pulley still works but I know the bearings are dry by the noise their making. Thanks for getting back, much appreciated! PJ


----------



## RC Wells (Dec 26, 2008)

Take a look here: https://partscatalog.deere.com/jdrc/sidebyside/equipment/56157/referrer/navigation/pgId/2304782

I suspect you are looking at item # 21. If so, the bearings are replaceable, and available from John Deere as part # JD9296, or any bearing house at a quarter the price if you take the old bearings in to be matched.


----------



## PJ161 (Sep 12, 2016)

Thanks Mr. Wells, I really appreciate you looking that up for me! I just ordered a pair from ebay for 6.99 ea. and free shipping!  Could not believe the price differences for the exact same bearing made by the same people from other sources, from 6.99 to over $28.00 each. PJ


----------



## RC Wells (Dec 26, 2008)

Green paint really drives the price through the ceiling.


----------



## PJ161 (Sep 12, 2016)

Found out that his bearing is a FAFNIR bearing used in agricultural applications. For those who might be interested, Used on,
Allis-Chalmers #536986
Ariens #54120
Bolens #1185828
John Deere / Scott #JD9296
Rotary #09-484
Simplicity #108202
Snapper #13313
Yazoo #204-060
Lilliston #20-50-094
Swapper #10696
ICH #565003R91

Bore:.75" Round
O.D. 1.78" Flat
IR Width: .61"
OR Width: .61"


----------

